

Check out my 72 hour site launch: ToFind.Me, a location shortener - tynan
http://tofind.me
Spawned from a discussion with a friend about how we could compress lat/long into a format suitable for text messaging or casual sharing.<p>Some details on the thinking behind it are at tynan.com/tofindme<p>Would love to hear feedback on the concept / feature set. Haven't had a chance to clean up my code yet, so no need to tell me how bad it is.
======
ollerac
Instead of selecting a meaningless location for the user by default I would
suggest either auto-detecting their location or having them type in a zip code
/ location right away with a search form that's more prominent. I'd suggest
moving the search form you have to the top of the page and moving the short
code lower on the page while making it smaller.

This is a really cool app, but I almost left before I read the text on the
left about how I have to click on the map before using it. Anyways, great job,
just remember you have about 5 seconds to sell your idea to your users -- make
their first interaction familiar and/or obvious.

------
Skywing
I like the site. Well done.

~~~
tynan
Thank you

